# Any Gamers Here?



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

Would love to meet some like minded composers who also love gaming. None of my gaming friends are interested in talking about orchestration... Haha

Feel free to add me in usual places:

Xbox : TastyJaguar
Steam : TastyJaguar1
Discord : TastyJaguar#8404

Joe


----------



## Argy Ottas (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey welcome! I am an addicted FromSoftware fun! 
I am an "hermetic" gamer though, and don't hang out on places like Discord for gaming reasons


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

Argy Ottas said:


> Hey welcome! I am an addicted FromSoftware fun!
> I am an "hermetic" gamer though, and don't hang out on places like Discord for gaming reasons


That sounds ominous! I've only ever played Dark Souls and turns out I don't have the required patience (or skill!) Haha


----------



## Argy Ottas (Oct 9, 2021)

For an odd reason those games come naturally and smooth to me


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 9, 2021)

I game, (not the casual types).. however i do not have social media accounts connected to it (discord, twitch etc etc)
In fact, i don't like to hangout in a social media context during gaming. I want to game when i play games.. haha 
I always mute messages, so i don't get disrupted with text popup kinds of things.
I dont play much multiplayer either.. i prefer single player games for their more emmersive story/gameplay (Assassins creed series, Splinter cell series, Hitman series, sniper elite series etc etc).


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 9, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> That sounds ominous! I've only ever played Dark Souls and turns out I don't have the required patience (or skill!) Haha


Sounds like you need to "git gud" 
I was once like you too, but then I saw the light and started praising the sun! \o/


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm much more into films and fiction, but I admit that I love playing games here and there. I'm by no means a "hardcore gamer" but rather a typical mainstream one. I particularly like the adventure genre and had played many titles over the years. Outside the strict genre, I also lean to titles that have plenty of adventure elements involved. If I really had to choose specific favorites, I certainly must mention the "Tomb Raider" and "Hitman" series that I've been eagerly following from the very start. In fact, right now I'm playing the newest "Hitman III" for the first time and having quite a blast.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> I game, (not the casual types).. however i do not have social media accounts connected to it (discord, twitch etc etc)
> In fact, i don't like to hangout in a social media context during gaming. I want to game when i play games.. haha
> I always mute messages, so i don't get disrupted with text popup kinds of things.
> I dont play much multiplayer either.. i prefer single player games for their more emmersive story/gameplay (Assassins creed series, Splinter cell series, Hitman series, sniper elite series etc etc).


Hitman, Ubisoft open world games, Splinter Cell +1

“Damn Fisher, I told you - no casualties”. I hope Ubisoft will remaster some of the old SC classics some day. 

Anyone into Far Cry? Ghost Recon Wildlands?


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hitman, Ubisoft open world games, Splinter Cell +1
> 
> “Damn Fisher, I told you - no casualties”. I hope Ubisoft will remaster some of the old SC classics some day.
> 
> Anyone into Far Cry? Ghost Recon Wildlands?


Yes, GR Wildlands i have played, solo (with Ai companions) and multiplayer (coop).
Was a nice game.
Also played breakpoint (solo). One time when there where no AI companions yet. And once with the AI companions, when they became available. ( i liked the modern/futuristic setting, but somehow the gameplay itself was of lesser quality than wildlands, including mission objectives)

Oh and i played Watchdogs series too, including legion.

Far cry? sure, i've got them all and played them all. (except the latest: 6)
I liked fc 3 the best: Vaas is an insane dude.. and the "doctor" haha, what a goofball.. very well acted (vocally, mostly).
5 is the second best (joseph is true a creepy cult leader, the actor portaying him is very good in that role), the spinoff New Dawn, with the sisters was also fun. Although it was less creepy in the cult sence (even though you meet joseph again, still being creepy in his believes)
Far cry primal was not much fun, felt like a game made in a rush. Not polished and well not fun.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2021)

Far Cry 3 is arguably the best edition. Having watched some Gamekings (haha, I am sure Rogier knows what I’m talking about here) playthroughs I am quite tempted to check FC6. And yes, I quite liked the first two Watch Dogs games as well. I guess I resonate well with Ubisoft. That “new” one (in London) did get bad reviews so I did not check it, but then again - so did the prior editions I guess…


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Far cry primal was not much fun


Was that the weird “the world has gone all pink” one?


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Far Cry 3 is arguably the best edition. Having watched some Gamekings (haha, I am sure Rogier knows what I’m talking about here) playthroughs I am quite tempted to check FC6. And yes, I quite liked the first two Watch Dogs games as well. I guess I resonate well with Ubisoft. That “new” one (in London) did get bad reviews so I did not check it, but then again - so did the prior editions I guess…


Game kings.. haha yes, i know what you mean. 

Legion, well, it's not bad, but quite different from the others. Since you can play all kinds of characters (in fact each one you encounter, can become part of your team. Being it a construction worker or a grandma) Each character, has specialities, so you can adjust the mission playthrough, based on abilities you have with the character picked. So no one character to play the story with, but a multitude (of your own choosing). WD 2, i liked the most of the three. It has more humor, not being so serious. I like that. The first one was just too serious. Legion is more in between the two.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Was that the weird “the world has gone all pink” one?


no, that is New dawn 


E.g.:


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 9, 2021)

I stopped gaming so I could focus on other stuff.
MMORPG's are to addictive


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 9, 2021)

Not sure I count as a gamer in the sense you’re after but I’ve been working in games for over 15 years. Personally I mostly play retro games, and very much disconnected from social services.


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

Also very much into Ubisoft open world games. Haven't played the new farcry yet but enjoyed the rest of them.
Typically I like squad based shooter games but getting to the point where I'm not able to invest enough time in them to keep up with the young'uns.
Quite enjoying Cyberpunk 2077 despite the negative reviews.

Anyone played Tarkov much? That's a whole other genre...


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I play Battlefield on Xbox 🙂


Did you try the beta for 2042? Ran like a potato on my xbonex... put in some time on bfv and bf1 previously


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

musicmaker9000 said:


> I stopped gaming so I could focus on other stuff.
> MMORPG's are to addictive


I'm seeing people playing this new world game and it looks more complicated than my day job..


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Far Cry 3 is arguably the best edition. Having watched some Gamekings (haha, I am sure Rogier knows what I’m talking about here) playthroughs I am quite tempted to check FC6. And yes, I quite liked the first two Watch Dogs games as well. I guess I resonate well with Ubisoft. That “new” one (in London) did get bad reviews so I did not check it, but then again - so did the prior editions I guess…


Farcry 2-3 was the golden era for that series for sure... 4 and 5 I didn't enjoy all the trippy moments..All the Shangri La dream sequences Etc..


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 9, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Sounds like you need to "git gud"
> I was once like you too, but then I saw the light and started praising the sun! \o/


Perhaps you're right!


RogiervG said:


> I game, (not the casual types).. however i do not have social media accounts connected to it (discord, twitch etc etc)
> In fact, i don't like to hangout in a social media context during gaming. I want to game when i play games.. haha
> I always mute messages, so i don't get disrupted with text popup kinds of things.
> I dont play much multiplayer either.. i prefer single player games for their more emmersive story/gameplay (Assassins creed series, Splinter cell series, Hitman series, sniper elite series etc etc).


I used to love open world games but was underwhelmed with those I recently played (GR Breakpoint being the worst offender) I have hopes for AC Valhalla but haven't got round to it..


----------



## YahmezTV (Oct 9, 2021)

I play a lot of chess online, does that count?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 9, 2021)

Start with handhelds when I was about five years old - and then gone through mostly all systems (CPC464, Amstrad, C4+, C16, C64, Amiga, PS, PC, PS3, etc.) and still a hardcore gamer with fourtyeight (Shooter, RPG´s, MMO´s, Adventures like: Counterstrike 1.6, Escape from Tarkov, New World, Diablo 3, Genshin Impact, Assassins Creed Series, Tomb Raider Series, COD Warzone, The Division, etc.) - supporting the industry best as I can


----------



## Akora (Oct 9, 2021)

Used to play multiplayer shooters when I was younger, but now I mainly stick with MMORPG's or different kinds of multiplayer - like Dead by Daylight. I really enjoy Path of Exile as well, the "spiritual successor" to the Diablo games. Here is a picture of the games skill tree 



Spoiler: click if you dare


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 9, 2021)

YahmezTV said:


> I play a lot of chess online, does that count?


yes ofc


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 9, 2021)

Akora said:


> Used to play multiplayer shooters when I was younger, but now I mainly stick with MMORPG's or different kinds of multiplayer - like Dead by Daylight. I really enjoy Path of Exile as well, the "spiritual successor" to the Diablo games. Here is a picture of the games skill tree
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click if you dare


That's why 99% of the player follow guides (including me xD)


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 9, 2021)

Akora said:


> Used to play multiplayer shooters when I was younger, but now I mainly stick with MMORPG's or different kinds of multiplayer - like Dead by Daylight. I really enjoy Path of Exile as well, the "spiritual successor" to the Diablo games. Here is a picture of the games skill tree
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click if you dare



Anyone know any good 2-player pve coop games? I tried playing Path of Exile with a friend a few months back and we both agreed it was not a good coop game because systemically it doesn't drive you to interesting gameplay interactions with the other player, there is no real reason to coordinate anything and you're playing more next to each other instead of "together", because it's way too easy most of the time. Splintercell Blacklist worked a lot better for us. Ghost Recon Wildlands and Breakpoint were fun for a while too, but the story in BP is sooooo cringy. Stealth gameplay seems to be good for coop, but there aren't that many games that offer it. Homefront Revolution was decent too because it's pretty hard. 


For mindless solo fun I would recommend checking out Path of Exile though. If you're into that genre, it's probably one of the best. I'm curious how POE2 will play.


----------



## SergeD (Oct 9, 2021)

All Myst alike games since 90's


----------



## Akora (Oct 9, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Anyone know any good 2-player pve coop games? I tried playing Path of Exile with a friend a few months back and we both agreed it was not a good coop game because systemically it doesn't drive you to interesting gameplay interactions with the other player, there is no real reason to coordinate anything and you're playing more next to each other instead of "together", because it's way too easy most of the time. Splintercell Blacklist worked a lot better for us. Ghost Recon Wildlands and Breakpoint were fun for a while too, but the story in BP is sooooo cringy. Stealth gameplay seems to be good for coop, but there aren't that many games that offer it. Homefront Revolution was decent too because it's pretty hard.
> 
> 
> For mindless solo fun I would recommend checking out Path of Exile though. If you're into that genre, it's probably one of the best. I'm curious how POE2 will play.


You could try checking out Divinity: Original Sin 2. It's an amazing PvE RPG that supports up to 4 player coop. There is also Baldurs Gate 3, its still early access, but supports coop as well.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 9, 2021)

I play the League of Legends. I'm old and going blind, so I don't do well (can't get past Silver).

I played Deus X: Human Revolution and beat the boss on hardest level a couple of times.

Also, I have played Minecraft quite a bit in the past. And other games . . .


----------



## Mikro93 (Oct 9, 2021)

Fellow gamer here!

I especially like small, independant games. Recently played Hades (need to finish that), Undertale, Stardew Valley, and others. Also a big Fallout and Elder Scrolls fan, and many others.

I also like to watch speedruns! Next GDQ in January, and I highly recommend the VODs, they're very entertaining 

Ooooh, and I've been binge listening the Cuphead soundtrack, which I highly recommend! I had no idea we would hear such a high quality big band soundtrack for a video game.


----------



## Akora (Oct 9, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> I also like to watch speedruns! Next GDQ in January, and I highly recommend the VODs, they're very entertaining


Ah, GDQ... every time I see that, it reminds me of this gem:


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> I play the League of Legends. I'm old and going blind, so I don't do well (can't get past Silver).
> 
> I played Deus X: Human Revolution and beat the boss on hardest level a couple of times.
> 
> Also, I have played Minecraft quite a bit in the past. And other games . . .


Used to run a Minecraft server for my son and daughter, and ten of their 10-12 year old friends. Those were fun times. They used to all hang out in eternal Skype calls. One time I was doing a lecture for 150 master students and a Skype message popped up over my presentation (for all to see): “Hey dad of Kees (my son), would you be so kind to restart the MC server?”. That was hilarious.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2021)

I used to be into shmups. Gradius. DoDonPachi. Ikaruga.

A nice but slightly weird game I played on PS4 a couple of years ago was Nier:Automata. It even had shmup elements. The OST was really cool too.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Was that the weird “the world has gone all pink” one?


I think that was Blood Dragon, the over the top homage to cheesy 80s action movies.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 9, 2021)

When I was younger I loved the Super Mario Galaxy games, but currently I grind Melee and MKWii sometimes :D


----------



## zwhita (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm a Gen X'er, so naturally am a life-long gamer, mostly 16 bit era and before, although I stopped playing PC games really around the time Skyrim was released. About all I play now is *Visual Pinball*. It's basically a pinball construction kit, so I can add lines to the script to hit a key and block all the outholes, then just make shots until I get bored.

Seriously, I still love chiptunes. Composers like Hiroki Kikuta, Yuzo Koshiro, Jesper Kyd, Matt Furniss and Rob Hubbard are ones I hold in high regard. I would even say the Commodore SID is one of the fundamental reasons I have the musical tastes that I do today.


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 9, 2021)

Akora said:


> You could try checking out Divinity: Original Sin 2. It's an amazing PvE RPG that supports up to 4 player coop. There is also Baldurs Gate 3, its still early access, but supports coop as well.



Good recommendations thanks a lot! Divinity Original Sin 2 is on my radar to try and play coop with my girlfriend. She played the first one quite a bit. Didn't know BG3 supported coop too.

For playing with my friend I'm looking more for shooters, stealth games and similar. Focused on gameplay, not too much story. Don't think he'd be interested in RPGs, and I know he doesn't like RTS. 


If you or someone else can use a suggestion for a good coop RTS, this one is brilliant: 

After this I can't enjoy most other RTS anymore.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 9, 2021)

That Koyaanisqatsi/Pink Floyd inspired music in Delta left quite the impact for me. Considering the programming finesse necessary, 8 bit chiptunes were(and still are) a unique art form requiring unique talents that are probably now already lost to time. Much respect for those guys.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 9, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> It’s just nuts so many great tunes Rob Hubbard made


Love that guy to bits. Auf Wiedersehen Monty!


----------



## proggermusic (Oct 9, 2021)

I'll be honest, the soundtracks of the various Zelda, Final Fantasy, and Chrono series have been pretty damn influential on my composing... as evidenced by several of my group's tunes.

I just played through "Skyward Sword" for the first time – never got it on the original Wii release, but nabbed it on release day when it came out for the Switch in HD! Very cool game, occasional weird mechanics notwithstanding. Nothing can really compare to "Breath of the Wild," which I honestly consider one of the greatest artistic achievements of humankind, but "Skyward" has some really excellent things going for it, including a great score. 

Earlier in the year I replayed Final Fantasy X for the first time in almost a decade, and man... such great music in that game. Nobuo Uematso has been seared into my brain since elementary school and won't be leaving any time soon. Arigato gozeimas, Sensei.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Oct 9, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> Would love to meet some like minded composers who also love gaming. None of my gaming friends are interested in talking about orchestration... Haha
> 
> Feel free to add me in usual places:
> 
> ...


Hi Joe. I'm not that gamer as I used to be. Lately I mostly play only those games I work on but I try every year to get through at least 1-2 titles. I'm a bit late though. Before summer I finished Quantum Break and I think it was the newest game I played, so You can imagine how much I need to catch up :D


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 10, 2021)

Patryk Scelina said:


> Hi Joe. I'm not that gamer as I used to be. Lately I mostly play only those games I work on but I try every year to get through at least 1-2 titles. I'm a bit late though. Before summer I finished Quantum Break and I think it was the newest game I played, so You can imagine how much I need to catch up :D


Quantum Break was pretty ground breaking. Interesting concept blending a tv show with a game. Have you ever played Alan Wake?


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Oct 10, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> Quantum Break was pretty ground breaking. Interesting concept blending a tv show with a game. Have you ever played Alan Wake?


Of course I played Alan Wake. It's one of my favorite, despite the fact I don't like horror games :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 10, 2021)

Anyone play the giddy “explosion fest” mayhem of Just Cause 4? Strapping rockets to cars and launch them through gas tanks?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyone play the giddy “explosion fest” mayhem of Just Cause 4? Strapping rockets to cars and launch them through gas tanks?


I played the second one a lot back in the day. 
First playing around with mods. Was a blast
Then the multiplayer mod that came later, total chaos, also a blast


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 10, 2021)

tmhuud said:


>


Can’t wait for the remake!! Was a huge fan of this once upon a time.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Oct 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hitman, Ubisoft open world games, Splinter Cell +1
> 
> “Damn Fisher, I told you - no casualties”. I hope Ubisoft will remaster some of the old SC classics some day.
> 
> Anyone into Far Cry? Ghost Recon Wildlands?


Lifelong PC gamer and Splinter Cell (and Tom Clancy work in general) fan here.

Incidentally I am about 15% of the way through my first play-through OF Metal Gear V for PC and finishing up my first set of missions in Afghanistan

Kojima games are an artist's bag anyway, with all the crazy yet fun/creative decisions he makes.

So story-driven and cinematic, it really is like an interactive 'film' almost.

Getting Keifer Sutherland to voice Snake and having a cassette-tape player with '80s classics like final countdown and blinded me with science is just the cherry on top

Having a blast so far... SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE

P.S. I find that using my freetime to enjoy the kind of art that speaks to me feeds my own imagination, so while I'm still single I try to find as much 'good' art to consume as possible


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 10, 2021)

TonalDynamics said:


> Lifelong PC gamer and Splinter Cell (and Tom Clancy work in general) fan here.
> 
> Incidentally I am about 15% of the way through my first play-through OF Metal Gear V for PC and finishing up my first set of missions in Afghanistan
> 
> ...


I played the first few but actually never gave V it's due. Unplugging your controller when Psycho Mantis was controlling it in the first one blew my mind! Good times


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 10, 2021)

I played the first Metal Gear on the MSX in the late 1980s…


----------



## KEM (Oct 10, 2021)

These days I pretty much only play The Elder Scrolls and Fallout games


----------



## JoeWatkin (Oct 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I played the first Metal Gear on the MSX in the late 1980s…


That came out the year I was born!! I played my dad’s Commodore 64 and Amiga consoles up until 1995 ish but was way more into games like ‘James Pond’.. It was way more of an event having to load games up via cassette tapes I remember that much!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 10, 2021)

Bonus points for mentioning the Amiga. The coolest platform I ever used


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 10, 2021)

YahmezTV said:


> I play a lot of chess online, does that count?


Me too. My father used to play tournaments, but as a kid I never really got into the game. 10 years after his death I started to really learn it for some reason and didn't stop since. I especially love solving chess puzzles. It's super addictive



JoeWatkin said:


> I'm seeing people playing this new world game and it looks more complicated than my day job..


It's actually not THAT complicated. I'm playing it with friends every other weekend. It has a certain focus on crafting, which means you farm and grind a lot. Also you don't choose your role at the beginning of the game, but it's rather determined by the weapon you carry and how you distribute your skill points. Also, since you can carry two weapons you can create hybrid classes etc. It's quite fun, but I don't see myself playing it longterm. Not sure it has the content for that yet (although I didn't try the PvP yet). As a teen I was heavily addicted to World of Warcraft (that was before the first addon) and since then I'm kinda mindful about addiction and video games. 

But to answer the question, yes I game, but I'm getting older and I have troubles to start games which have long playtimes, especially single player games (I don't seem to mind round-based online multiplayer games that much and/or games I can play with friends). But once in a while there is a game which really draws me in despite it's playtime. I really liked Days Gone. Awesome game imo. And just yesterday I beat Sigrun (perfect, no damage) in a NewGame+ on GiveMeGodOfWar-difficulty with the armour from the previous GiveMeGodOfWar-run (so there also was a level difference). And yes, you can tell I'm kinda proud of that . And yes, I played the game two times in a row. Both times on the hardest difficulty since I like challenges like that (especially when the game is fair). It's the best game ever made I think. The fighting is just insanely well designed. Waiting for the new one and to be able to buy a PS5.......


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 10, 2021)

Sold my graphics card last month actually. But I just started the trial for xbox games pass again and trying out xcloud. It's working surprisingly well. Obviously not even close to gaming on dedicated hardware, but compared to the other streaming services I've tried (PS NOW, GEFORCE NOW) it's actually .. playable.
But my controller LB button is broken. It's been that way for a long time now, but on steam I could simply just bind LB to left stick click or whatever, and didn't see a need to buy a new controller.
But impossible to get that working with X Cloud. Did download an app to get the xbox app to be launchable through steam, but it just won't work with steam control configurations.
Oh well, at least Forza Horizon 4 doesn't need LB.
I don't want to buy a new controller right now, that's less money for new libraries 
Going to be fun to play Forza Horizon 5 next month, hopefully it doesn't need LB either or I will actually have to get a new controller


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 10, 2021)

I’ve been into games even longer than music, from the C64 era to this very day. I usually have enough time for only one of them, so they take turns. Now I’m in a gaming phase, started Metroid Dread yesterday. And for the past 1,5 years I’ve been playing through the Trails-series, finished 8 games from it so far. Probably the best game series of all time.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Oct 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I played the first Metal Gear on the MSX in the late 1980s…


Awesome  
It reminds me a "Mission" game I played on Atari


----------



## ghobii (Oct 11, 2021)

Started out with Missile Command on the Atari 2600, eventually got an Amiga 500 and played a lot of those classics. Also where I first started using the computer to make music with the Doctor T's stuff.

Strictly a PC gamer these days. Love games with open worlds and lots of story. Witcher, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Cyberpunk, Fallout... Just recently I've been playing lots of Forza 4 and No Man's Sky - both pretty fun.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 11, 2021)

Been gaming since Pentium 386/486, then moved to custom PCs.



ghobii said:


> Love games with open worlds and lots of story. Witcher, Skyrim, Tomb Raider, Cyberpunk, Fallout


Exactly my cup of tea, although I am still hesitant to play *Fallout 4 (1 and 2 are masterpieces)* and *Cyberpunk* (bugs, overall launch and attitude of the company - I know they did a lot of fixes, but still).

*Witcher* = masterpiece
*Skyrim* = legendary
*Tomb raider* = lot of fun, great games

Gotta add *Horizon Zero Dawn* to the list, highly recommend it!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 11, 2021)

A very casual gamer here. Used to play Tunnels of Doom on the TI-99/4A that our parents got us kids.
Later I played Quake with the monsters turned off, just to wander around and enjoy the scenery.

In recent years I have played a few MMORPGs:
Star Wars: The Old Republic (some amusing snark in the choices)
Guild Wars 2 (beautiful)
The Elder Scrolls Online (I like to watch the dust blow in Sentinel)
FF XIV (just for a month because of the subscription cost, but got misty the first time I rode an airship)
Blade and Soul (as a Kung Fu Master -- really like the setting)

Sometime I might try Onmyoji, the game which led to the recent "Yin/Yang Master" movies.

I also played Magic The Gathering: Arena for a few months and even progressed up the Standard ladder with self-constructed decks, but after the season reset and everyone was bumped down a few levels I wasn't motivated to continue.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 12, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Star Wars: The Old Republic (some amusing snark in the choices)
> Guild Wars 2 (beautiful)


Had lot of fun playing GW2 with friends (4-person band) and KOTOR1+2 are amazing games as well


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 12, 2021)

PeterKorcek said:


> Been gaming since Pentium 386/486, then moved to custom PCs.
> 
> 
> Exactly my cup of tea, although I am still hesitant to play *Fallout 4 (1 and 2 are masterpieces)* and *Cyberpunk* (bugs, overall launch and attitude of the company - I know they did a lot of fixes, but still).
> ...



In my opinion.... Don't bother with Cyberpunk - play Deus Ex instead. (The remastered version, of course.) 

Cyberpunk is an interesting aesthetic and technical achievement, but it didn't hold my interest. Why waste all of that artistic and technical genius on presenting a rather ugly world that's laborious to traverse and rather depressing to explore? 

Deux Ex was a more engaging story, and generally a cool universe to walk around in. Nowhere near as open world, of course, but I enjoyed it enough to play it again after I put Cyberpunk back on the shelf...


----------



## J-M (Oct 12, 2021)

Been a gamer as long as I can remember!

Love both multiplayers and single players. I have quite the backlog to work through (And trying to maintain my skills at Tekken 7 is eating away that valuable gaming time), but that usually means that I never need buy a game at a full price (and there are sales ALL the time). I also have the habit of replaying my favorites, which isn't helping with that backlog. 

*"Recently" played: *Subnautica: Below Zero, Doom Eternal, Rage 2, A Plague Tale: Innocence, Hitman 1&2 (the rebooted series)

*Looking forward to play next:* Halo: Master Chief collection (My favorite modern AAA multiplayer FPS' have become...not so good, so I'm going back to the classics to get my FPS fix)


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 12, 2021)

JoeWatkin said:


> Quantum Break was pretty ground breaking. Interesting concept blending a tv show with a game. Have you ever played Alan Wake?


Alan Wake was fantastic. Four stars, would play again.

Quantum Break was OK. Couldn't get into Control. Neither of them really rose to the level of AW...


----------



## isabellaiss001 (Oct 15, 2021)

I used to admire mmorpg (GUILD WARS 2, RIFT, TROVE, SKYFORGE). I played it because a lot of my friends played it and I wanted to be the best. Now no one plays it anymore so I prefer games like Fortnight, GTA, Vampire and games with https://www.gamextazy.com . Does anyone else play games like me? It really relaxes me and I don't understand people who don't like to play games.


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 15, 2021)

Any of you doing VR?


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 18, 2021)

musicmaker9000 said:


> But I just started the trial for xbox games pass again and trying out xcloud. It's working surprisingly well. Obviously not even close to gaming on dedicated hardware, but compared to the other streaming services I've tried (PS NOW, GEFORCE NOW) it's actually .. playable.
> But my controller LB button is broken. It's been that way for a long time now, but on steam I could simply just bind LB to left stick click or whatever, and didn't see a need to buy a new controller.
> But impossible to get that working with X Cloud. Did download an app to get the xbox app to be launchable through steam, but it just won't work with steam control configurations.
> Oh well, at least Forza Horizon 4 doesn't need LB.
> ...



I tried PS Now because I wanted to play The Last of Us 2 on PC while it's still available on the streaming service. Even bought a PS5 controller for it. Little did I know that PS Now does NOT support PS5 controllers, only PS*4* controllers. I use a tool called "reWASD" to emulate a PS4 controller, maybe you could use that to rebind the broken button? It has a free trial. There is also "controller companion" on steam, not sure if it would allow for this.
I don't like using the steam remapper, imho it's too complicated.

My experience with PS Now is mixed. I'm impressed it's sort of playable at all, but the lag is very (!) noticable and really messes with my aim. It seems pointless to play fast shooters or games like Bloodborne with this. Also having to use Win10 and bluetooth for this has been a nightmare. Almost every time I boot it up there is some problem with the controller connection or some background download messes with the streaming. I think I'll probably sell the controller again when I'm done with the game.



Loerpert said:


> Any of you doing VR?


It's a fun gimmick. Not at all the revolution of gaming it was proclaimed to be though. Some people seem to be disproportionately more or less hyped for it than others, I'm falling on the less hyped side. But for what it's worth, no one of my friends that own VR hardware have kept using it longterm for gaming.


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 18, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> I tried PS Now because I wanted to play The Last of Us 2 on PC while it's still available on the streaming service. Even bought a PS5 controller for it. Little did I know that PS Now does NOT support PS5 controllers, only PS*4* controllers. I use a tool called "reWASD" to emulate a PS4 controller, maybe you could use that to rebind the broken button? It has a free trial. There is also "controller companion" on steam, not sure if it would allow for this.
> I don't like using the steam remapper, imho it's too complicated.
> 
> My experience with PS Now is mixed. I'm impressed it's sort of playable at all, but the lag is very (!) noticable and really messes with my aim. It seems pointless to play fast shooters or games like Bloodborne with this. Also having to use Win10 and bluetooth for this has been a nightmare. Almost every time I boot it up there is some problem with the controller connection or some background download messes with the streaming. I think I'll probably sell the controller again when I'm done with the game.
> ...



I agree VR feels more like a gimmick, but I think it has more to do with the lack of owners and therefore the lack of AAA games and not the technology. I've been playing Pavlov VR on a regular basis and still keep doing it. It's the only "real" game that VR has in my opinion. Not something that you do for half an hour and be done with. Just wish the content for VR would improve.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 18, 2021)

VR still needs more accessible technology for it to become mainstream.

A higher resolution display to avoid the screen door effect is needed, but this requires substantial GPU power due to needing a 90+ FPS frame rate to help minimize the nausea that can be induced.

It also needs a less bulky, wireless headset.

This also needs to be much cheaper than it currently is along with the graphics horsepower required to run it to be cheaper, then it can be more than just a gimmick for early adopters.

Skyrim VR was the first game that showed me just how much untapped potential there is if the tech can become prevalent enough to get some real AAA effort behind it.


----------



## ghobii (Oct 18, 2021)

LatinXCombo said:


> a rather ugly world that's laborious to traverse and rather depressing to explore?
> 
> Deux Ex was a more engaging story, and generally a cool universe to walk around in. Nowhere near as open world, of course, but I enjoyed it enough to play it again after I put Cyberpunk back on the shelf...


I had the opposite experience. I found Cyberpunk to be the most beautiful game I've ever played. The world was rich and intriguing. And just walking around or riding my motorcycle, aimlessly exploring was just enjoyable as playing the game for me.

I played and enjoyed the Deus Ex games too. But ask me anything about the stories or characters and I draw a blank. It just wasn't as memorable or have the impact that the whole Cyberpunk experience had on me.


----------



## shponglefan (Oct 18, 2021)

Loerpert said:


> Any of you doing VR?


Yup, been into VR since the launch of the Vive back in 2016. Since then got both the Vive Pro and Valve Index. Some of my most compelling and memorable gaming experiences have been in VR.

That said, admittedly in the past year I've cooled off a bit in VR, mainly due to the dearth of new compelling content and lack of backwards compatibility with older titles.

I do hold out optimism that it will continue to gain traction in the market, but it's been a slow slog so far.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 21, 2021)

I am a gamer, though not a very good one, and have only played a couple of games over the years

back when the Atari 2600 was released (1980 give or take a few years [could google but CBA]), I bought one... cost me £150 from Argos and I was probably earning around £40 a week, so that was a lot of dosh at the time...

I'd go to bed with Space Invaders solidly entrenched in my head, and before my eyes, before I finally dropped off

I'd then play some of the 2d platform games that were around when I got my first 286 PC... Jill of the Jungle, Commander Keen, Duke Nukem

then the first DOOM game came out, and that changed gaming for me forever... never really played a 2d game since

After DOOM on the PC I did play it on the Playstation for a time, but it was too hard... I was very much a keyboard and mouse person...

Quake II was great, because now you could actually shoot up and down 

Quake III (Arena) came out and at that point I fell out of love with FPS games... just too hard playing against fellow humans

I did try CS for a time, but I sucked at that too

On the first Playstation I used to enjoy Ridge Racer, but then Gran Turismo came out. The best version of that, for me, was 5, which was when you could race against fellow humans (yes, I was crap at that, too). But I fell in with a great but small bunch of guys and I joined in with their antics on track for a couple of years

then they started messing around with Battlefield 3, on the PS3 and they insisted I joined them

I sucked, big time, even when I purchased a device that allowed me to hook up a keyboard and mouse to the PS3... I literally died 100 times before I got my first kill...

I got fed up with that shenanigans but I was still interested in playing some kind of FPS game, so I did a search and found a game called Planetside 2 (I missed out on the original).

Planetside 2 is classed, I suppose, as a Massive Multi-player Online First Person Shooter (MMOFPS) and, back when I joined in 2013, there could be as many as 400 players at a single battle on a map that measured around 64 kilometres square (8 x 8, roughly). It struggled at times and I think they now limit the amount of players on a map... not sure on the numbers, but you still get a couple of hundred players all fighting at a particular base.

At some point DOOM 2016 was released... I loved that game... the first FPS single play game that I was able to complete, even if it was on the lowest level

Then DOOM Eternal came out... I kicked the backside out of that one... the platforming elements of it were very hard, and the last couple of levels took some doing, but, again, I managed to complete the game... loved that one more than 2016

but, lately, it's all been Planetside 2 for me and I can sometimes spend hours on end over the weekend playing

My missus doesn't mind... it keeps me out of her way... and she has now discovered SIMS 4, so we are a house of gamers... my two boys have been big gamers from the time we got the first playstation

pretty unhealthy in away, I suppose.............

but, sod it


----------

